# 12-21-2012 Thoughts ?



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Well, we are 5 days away from the long awaited 12-21-2012 . I am wondering what all your thoughts may be. Do you think anything will happen,or will it be just another day.? My wife is very much in to astrology and she believes that the planet will start re-aligning the poles and possibly shifting on its axis. When you give it some thought, it is the first time in recorded history that all the planets and the milky way have aligned like this. Nobody , and I mean nobody can really say what may happen. Lots of speculation, and nothing else. Keep in mind even Nasa has advised there people to be prepared with food and other things for this unknown event.

Think about, what will happen should the poles shift and not just magnetically either. But actually shift land mass wise. Think about the ocean's moving and damn quick at that. Will you be one of the ones should it happen that survive it ? Ok, no joking around here, really think about it for a few minutes or so.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I sure most understand they never predicted the end of the world. Even if they did they would have been wrong. Bunch of College nuts cases get this stuff going then it takes on a life all it's own. 
It will be just another day. A distraction from the real problems we face that are in front of us everyday that we do need to prepare for.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yawn !


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm pretty sure there will either be a massive event or there won't and I'll watch American Idol on the couch while eating Cheetos and scratching myself. Either sounds fun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

American Idiot reruns?

http://americanidolnet.com


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It was a joke. I really don't watch American Idol. I do eat cheetos while scratching myself, so it's part way true, lol.


----------



## mvan70us (Nov 24, 2012)

Just dont masterbate while eating cheetos unless you want a certain body part orange...I do not think there will be some catastropic event on the 21st.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If the Mayans were any good at astrology and stuff, they'd have said "No need to waste our time drawing up a calendar all the way to 2012, the conquistadores are going to kick our butts out of existence long before 2012"..

PS- If the world really does end on the 21st Jesus is going to be left very redfaced seeing as he said nobody knows when the end of the world will be, not even himself, and that only God knows..


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Mayans did not say it was the end of the world. They said this was end of a cycle. People have said the Mayan calender did not factor in this or that. They had the most accurate calender ever. Today's computer has not been able to match their accuracy. That being said, nadja is correct in that a planetary alignment like this has not happened before. What will happen? Who knows. Others have said other planetary alignments would reek havoc. It didn't happen. 

Whatever will happen will happen no matter what we do. There will probably be wacko's who try to take advantage of this. Some tried it during y2k. I will be a little more vigilant but won't be hiding under my bed. It is another work day for me.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I myself don't think it is the end of the world, however, my wife and I both believe it is going to be the start of something big. It could be anything, but judging from the way things are happening here in the U.S.A. it could just be the total melt down of the human minds. It seems to be goning on already. Shootings, free everything if you vote for me type things. Kids still living in the mommies house so they don't even have to think about looking for a job and taking responsiblity for their own little pathetic lives. Doesn't look to good when you really take a look at " modern socity" does it. ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> Just dont masterbate while eating cheetos unless you want a certain body part orange...I do not think there will be some catastropic event on the 21st.


I quit cheetos myself


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

nadja said:


> I myself don't think it is the end of the world, however, my wife and I both believe it is going to be the start of something big. It could be anything, but judging from the way things are happening here in the U.S.A. it could just be the total melt down of the human minds. It seems to be goning on already. Shootings, free everything if you vote for me type things. Kids still living in the mommies house so they don't even have to think about looking for a job and taking responsiblity for their own little pathetic lives. Doesn't look to good when you really take a look at " modern socity" does it. ?


Tommy lives with Mommy


----------



## trainershawn (Dec 14, 2012)

Watched a show the other day on Nat Geo or Discovery, can't remember which. Anyway, archeologists found a Mayan calendar that extended far past 12-21-12. Also, it seems Americans are the only ones who have sensationalized this end times prophecy. They Mayan decedents don't believe the world is going to end. To them, and the rest of the world it's just the beginning of a new era. If there were going to be major changes to our planet, such as polar shift due to a cosmic alignment, I'm sure we would have been seeing warning signs already. To me, it will just be another day. And also the day that I finish my Christmas shopping. But I do fear some "wacko" might take advantage of the date to do something horrific. But I pray not.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

What will happen? Hopefully I go on leave, and enjoy two weeks away from the Army. Do I honestly expect something to happen? Not really, but like I said in a previous thread, I'm not planning on taking any chances either. My BOB is in my Jeep, I've got a primary (driving route) planned out, and a secondary (walking route) in case there really is an EMP that shuts down all vehicles. Either way, I guess we'll find out at about 0512 Central Standard time (1112 UTC) Friday morning.

December 21st is really just a nice way to test your preparedness. Stop, and seriously take a look at what you have now, and consider that that is all you might have to survive. For some, they might like what they see. Others will find themselves totally unprepared. For myself, I'm (almost) happy with the guns and ammo supplies, but disappointed with food reserves. Guess I'll have to spend my 2013 fixing that!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im a Nat geo buff myself and from some recent interviews they are in the same live and let live mentality they have been since there civilization crumbled. They understand there calendar is cyclical and as was put into English "if it is the end of the world it is too hot here too think about". They are going about daily life as if it will not end. Reason being they cannot change anything if it was our future to face cataclysm. But just understanding that the Myan calendar is cyclical should give the average intelligent person insight that it is not the end but yet another beginning. How that transition occurs is what I think the Mayans mean by there calendar. That it can be trying times and that humanity should look upon itself and to the stars for answers in order to properly start a new cycle. To understand the end of the calendar one must also understand the inner parts of there calendar as well. It is an interesting way to associate time with humanity and mother nature. 

Think about it if it was the end of the world do you think what is left of the Mayans would turn on each other like rabid dogs or would they try to survive and rebuild with what was left to them. Different culture with a different mindset on these things.

I don't think this part of there calendar is misleading in any way.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TrainerShawn has a point. It isn't as if the influences would not be noticed all on 21 December. Wouldn't you think there'd be some pretty good quakes or something happening? I don't imagine the magnetic field would remain stable until a particular second. I would think our fleet of aircraft would be so busy at compass rose that the students would never get any flight time elsewhere (I work at Ft. Rucker, where the army trains its rotorwing aviators.

I expect to wake up that Friday, turn on the computer and read about more human stupidity and more government snatching of liberty.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..I work at Ft. Rucker, where the army trains its rotorwing aviators..


Interesting, Huey pilot Bob Mason ("Chickenhawk") said to me in an e-mail interview last year how worrying about anything was pointless in Nam-
_"Cpt Morris, for example, was a nervous wreck about the tight formation flying, the night formation flying, the refueling chaos, etc. And he died of a bullet in the heart. It didn't matter. Certainly that was a demonstration to us that it didn't matter how cool or how stressed you were taking all this shit, bullets are the great equalizers."_


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes Denton. That is exactly what a Galactic Equinox is. It is our solar system transiting our galaxies Black Hole center of gravitation pull. We are transiting from above the apex of gravitation to below the apex of gravitation. Know knows where or when that apex and it is rather unimportant as it is the transit of this region that is of any concern. However the apex crossing may be dramatic no one exactly where that is just that are we in the transit zone for the past few years and years to come.

It might be as minor as our toilets start flushing the opposite direction or as severe as the doomsayers are saying. I do believe we will feel and have been feeling the effects of this in our climate and weather. The future is unknown on this one however as no culture is left to tell us what happened the last time this happened.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> TrainerShawn has a point. It isn't as if the influences would not be noticed all on 21 December. Wouldn't you think there'd be some pretty good quakes or something happening? I don't imagine the magnetic field would remain stable until a particular second. I would think our fleet of aircraft would be so busy at compass rose that the students would never get any flight time elsewhere (I work at Ft. Rucker, where the army trains its rotorwing aviators.
> 
> I expect to wake up that Friday, turn on the computer and read about more human stupidity and more government snatching of liberty.


Actually here in TX we have been hit with a number of small earthquakes recently. The last one was not that far from where I live. This is a first as far as I know. I have been in TX for over 30yrs and don't remember anything close to this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Actually here in TX we have been hit with a number of small earthquakes recently. The last one was not that far from where I live. This is a first as far as I know. I have been in TX for over 30yrs and don't remember anything close to this.


Yeah, I take note of the increased activity, both volcanic and shaking, around the world. One of the things I look at when I hit the news sources each day. I just figured we'd be seeing more than what we are.

Stop trying to make me nervous! :grin:


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

There has been an increasing number of earthquakes as of late. Including one just a day or so ago about 5.6 off the coast of Cali. They have been all fairly large and following the ring of fire. Also, increased in Okla and Tex which I believe is the New Madrid fault. Also, just heard this morning that a new and strange Volcano is forming off the coast of Cali so, in some respects it is getting a little strange out there.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

mvan70us said:


> Just dont masterbate while eating cheetos unless you want a certain body part orange...I do not think there will be some catastropic event on the 21st.


I joke but try not to go too far. Let's just say that may be.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I had initially been somewhat comforted by the fact that scientists were "debunking" the EOTW talk, and said that if there was some sort of impact from asteroids or other planets we would see it well in advance. Then we have an asteroid come into near-Earth orbit inside of the distance between the Earth and our moon, and the scientists say no one saw it until it suddenly appeared and they had only two days to spot it. Yeah, that gives me the warm and fuzzy alright. 

We have taken two weeks vacation. This week will be about getting our gear in final order, and making a trip to the big box stores for additional supplies, gassing up some extra cans, sharpening the chain saws, etc.

I hope nothing happens. But I am preparing for it anyway.

I just don't think these slow-witted bureaucrats and egghead academicians really have a decent clue about such an event, which would clearly be unprecedented.

So. I am preparing and then I will be ready for whatever comes now, or whatever comes next.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of a King Tide before. the flooding in Orange County. Ive heard its due to the alignment with the moon and sun and is a 30 year event. Now I hear it is a yearly event. Alotta misinformation going on in Cali. The Earthquake off Cali was 6.3 at a depth of 11.3 km. Then we get "King Tides" directly afterwards. That is odd.

I used to live there and have family there. This has not happened in my memory. And no Im not gonna date myself past 40 years.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And there is another close pass(?) by an asteroid due in feb. They have known about this for at least a yr. It's said it will pass closer to the earth than some of the satellites in orbit. Could this be wormwood?????


----------



## Rookie (Dec 1, 2012)

It is going to be a nightmare on the 21st cause i have last min christmas shopping left to do lmao, I doubt anything is going to happen,I mean look at y2k and 1999 when they thought that date was bad cause backwards it read 666,oh and dont forget last year that dude told everyone the world was going to end in oct.the only thing we got to worry bout is tax raises in jan cause the economy is so messed up.But who knows anymore.Whatever happen's i just wish you'll best of luck.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Prolly deserves its own thread. California is a very dynamic geological place but cool find about the volcano Nadja. I believe this to be what you are referring to Scientists find dome of.

My Xmas shopping is done so i can relax.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Anyone ever heard of a King Tide before. the flooding in Orange County. Ive heard its due to the alignment with the moon and sun and is a 30 year event. Now I hear it is a yearly event. Alotta misinformation going on in Cali. The Earthquake off Cali was 6.3 at a depth of 11.3 km. Then we get "King Tides" directly afterwards. That is odd.
> 
> I used to live there and have family there. This has not happened in my memory. And no Im not gonna date myself past 40 years.


That's what I think would happen if anything. We're talking about planetary alignments if I understand the date at best and with that comes the possible affect of gravity changes coming from that alignment. Possibly effecting tides and water levels, and possibly pulling planets and the sun closer together. I'm no scientist though. Not to say that scientists can be a 100% about it or are going to be upfront if they do. That the goverment suppresses information is a given. That they try to keep the population calm is a given. That if something was going to happen that would cause people to flip the hell out, they keep it under raps until their ready is a given also. Which makes them passed trusting in my book, but that's another issue.

If big change comes either way, I hope I'm able to survive it, but if a huge amount of our population doesn't than so be it. I just hope the good looking, in shape, middle of the road to conservative value people do and everyone else, "tough break".


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Because Im hopped on coffee and you brought it up.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Yup, that's the one.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Now we're talking. That should be a day of panic no matter what.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Rookie said:


> It is going to be a nightmare on the 21st cause i have last min christmas shopping left to do lmao, I doubt anything is going to happen,I mean look at y2k and 1999 when they thought that date was bad cause backwards it read 666,oh and dont forget last year that dude told everyone the world was going to end in oct.the only thing we got to worry bout is tax raises in jan cause the economy is so messed up.But who knows anymore.Whatever happen's i just wish you'll best of luck.


Y2K was more about computer clocks not turning to 2012 if I remember correctly !


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Found this on the same object. More recent.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

nadja said:


> Y2K was more about computer clocks not turning to 2012 if I remember correctly !


2000, that is.

Gary North, I believe is his name, was the one who sounded the alarm, and continued to sound it until people stated listening. 
The geeks at the place I worked at that time started scrambling their butts off. "Experts" (those who still knew old programming) were employed. Catastrophe was avoided, but some glitches were still experienced. Could have been a lot worse.

Our geeks took the next day off for a drunk fest, I believe. LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Denton said:


> ..Yeah, I take note of the increased activity, both volcanic and shaking, around the world...


Yes, try this theory of mine on for size-
The universe is an illusion or dream in which we're all embedded, and Jesus was a "Dream Manipulator", bending the laws of physics at will to create what we'd call 'miracles'.
The dream is very sensitive to bad vibes, for example a billion people in one part of the world praying to false gods can disturb the dream to such an extent that they trigger earthquakes and stuff in their own countries AND on the other side of the world, hence the warning-

_"The Earth is defiled by its people; they have disobeyed the laws, violated the statutes and broken the everlasting covenant.. 
Therefore a curse consumes the earth, its people must bear their guilt. The city is left in ruins, its gate is battered to pieces.
So will it be on the earth and among the nations, from the west they acclaim the Lords's majesty. Therefore in the east give glory to the Lord, the God of Israel, in the islands of the sea.
The floodgates of the heavens are opened, the foundations of the earth shake. The earth is broken up, the earth is split asunder, the earth is thoroughly shaken. The earth reels like a drunkard, it sways like a hut in the wind, so heavy upon it is the guilt of its rebellion" (Isaiah ch 24)_


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

That is pretty interesting Jim. Looks like an F-4 or so in Oklahoma. They are actually fairly common over on this side of the pond.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

nadja said:


> That is pretty interesting Jim. Looks like an F-4 or so in Oklahoma. They are actually fairly common over on this side of the pond.


Especially in the Texas / Oklahoma area. Not as much as Kansas though.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Found this on the same object. More recent.


2012 DA14 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Well that cinches it for me. Teotwawki will be on February 13, 2013. The asteroid while not predicted to hit earth will be fired upon by a rouge nation (under secret orders from Obama) using nuclear missiles with the excuse of better safe than sorry, targeting it just as it passes over the US and knocking us out with the following EMP pulse, burning out our grid and sending us back into the dark ages. Man it's cool to know when. It makes sense now. Obama promised change, I just didn't know how much.


----------



## SSGT (Jul 29, 2012)

In the 22cnd of December we need to start the doomsday 2013 thread so to make it more interesting we will Hijack the 2012 forum and change all the "2012's" to "2013"s !

Another year of fear even if we dont get another post!


God I'm Fantastic!

SSGT


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Let me throw something else into the mix-
Before Jesus could bring that little girl back to life in Mark ch 4, he had to kick all the scoffers and their bad vibes out of the room first, and only let her parents and a couple of his mates stay.
It ties in to what I said earlier about bad vibes messing up the weather and causing earthquakes and disruption, and in that case would have scuppered his attempt to do a miracle.

We could even speculate that every time an atheist badmouths christianity, it triggers a birth defect in a womb somewhere in the world..

And try this on for size- 
Jesus said _"Satan has bound this crippled woman for eighteen years" (Luke 13:16), _then he cured her.
So maybe 'Satan' is just a word for all the bad vibes that are swirling around the world caused by peoples evil nasty thoughts?

Hence the warning not to radiate bad vibes-
_"..whatever is *true*, whatever is *noble*, whatever is *right*, whatever is *pure*, whatever is *lovely*, whatever is *admirable*-if anything is *excellent* or *praiseworthy*-think about such things" (Philp 4:8)_

Remember the "Creature of the Id" in 'Forbidden Planet', where the invisible monster was given life by feeding off Dr Morbius's dark subconscious thoughts? 
There ya go..


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

What I am thinking , is that the planets all being aligned will certainly have an effect on the magnetic pole which we now call north and south. Imagine if it is strong enough to change that . I also know that magnetic pull (moon) is how are tides are formed. So,,,,,, if the magnetic or gravitational pull is strong and/or changed, where do you think the ocean's will move to ? Can anyone imagine what would happen if the ocean decided to move even a couple of miles to follow the new pull ? Sure would be a lot of wet people living on the coastlands


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Im not sure the planets will so much effect the magnetic poles in a long term way. Some magnetic tugging and sway would seem more probable. Although recent (years) shows a bit of weakening of the magnetic poles. And the Fukushima Earthquake altered the axis of poles by 4 degrees. So we certainly cant depend on them to never change or be static. If what you meant was the Galactic Equinox. Yeah that would fall under how could we predict what will happen when we cross the gravitational plane of our galaxy.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> Im not sure the planets will so much effect the magnetic poles in a long term way. Some magnetic tugging and sway would seem more probable. Although recent (years) shows a bit of weakening of the magnetic poles. And the Fukushima Earthquake altered the axis of poles by 4 degrees.


4 inches not 4 degrees. A shift of four degrees works out to a hundred and fifty eight miles.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

AAARGHH DOOMSDAY IS STARTING!!! Has the first of a series of solar flares hit us?? Suddenly i'm (gulp) *afraid*!
This from today's paper-

_"A number of Plymouth City Council's phone lines went down due to "technical difficulties" yesterday.
The problems were said to last less than hour and the council thanked those trying to get in touch with them for their patience.
A spokeswoman said: "We experienced some technical difficulties with the main switchboard phone system for less than an hour on Monday morning. This did not affect all phones so we were still able to receive a limited number of calls. As soon as we were aware of the problem we put a message out on twitter. We would like to thank people for their patience."_


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Here is something from Nasa that most of you should find interesting at least. NASA UPGRADES 2012 SOLAR STORM WARNING - LEARN HOW TO PREPARE


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

nadja said:


> Here is something from Nasa that most of you should find interesting at least. NASA UPGRADES 2012 SOLAR STORM WARNING - LEARN HOW TO PREPARE


Is it bad that an EMP might actually improve my outlook for 2013?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Odd my kids school power was out yesterday. Talked with his mom today about the school shooting and all as hes coming to spend doomsday with me.


----------



## Lattice (Nov 19, 2012)

You know me. Ever the devil's advocate, but I have a hard time taking a website seriously when they don't even edit their posts before they go up. But Meh, that doesn't mean the information is incorrect.


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

I call BS on it all

List of dates predicted for apocalyptic events - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

